# ROBERTSDALE GUN SHOW Oct 29-30



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Collectors and Shooters Club, LLC proudly present the 

ROBERTSDALE GUN SHOW 

BALDWIN CO. FAIRGROUNDS 

19477 Fairgrounds Rd. (10min. south of I-10 on US Hwy 59) 

Robertsdale, AL 

OCTOBER 29-30, 2011 

SATURDAY OCTOBER 29, 2011 9am-5pm 

SUNDAY OCTOBER 30, 2011 10am-4pm


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Dave and I are going. Hope to see you there Chevelle!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i like that show except for buying selling handguns there being out of state


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

can u buy from an individual


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

as far as i know *not a hand gun* if he is *from a state not of your own* and *only a long gun* from someone in the *connecting states*


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

chevelle427 said:


> as far as i know *not a hand gun* if he is *from a state not of your own* and *only a long gun* from someone in the *connecting states*


 well dont that just suck i guess i will be fishing then if i were to go i bet i would find something i could not live with out and i could not buy it that would suck:thumbdown:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

in the morning


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

time to load up


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Can you buy a pistol with a ccw? and being from florida


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

yes/no 

you can buy one but it will still have to be sent to Florida for pickup, no you cant buy one from anyone from out of state not sure who would be braking the law most likely the seller

styx has great hand gun prices but they have to go to buck and bass for paper work , it is worth it on high end guns as the fee is 35 and if bought here you still have to pay tax so the fee is a wash .

think ill stop by styx's to try a few guns out i have not shot yet it is rt up the road on the way home for most

and ATF works some shows im sure i had one once try to get me to sell him a handgun after he said he was from Alabama and NO I DID NOT SELL IT TO HIM if i did i dont think i would be on here rt now


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Damn I forgot all about that show...Never been there and wanted to go oh well other things going on today. If anyone goes and want to be nice and pick me up some 10mm and 380 target rounds 50 or 100 pack. I can meet you tomorrow and buy them from you if your in or around pensacola.....:thumbup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Thats shitty, Is there a written law book that you get with your pitol or you just supposed to know the laws about buying a gun from Alabama. Its kind of a setup if you ask me.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Chevelle,

As a non licensee, can you only sell to a resident of the state you are in? What about military personnel that are in the state on orders?

I realize you're probably not a lawyer but just wanted to know what you've seen / heard and will take your information as advice only not the letter of the law.

I've always been under the impression that an individual sale was only limited to age, us citizen, and not a felon (to be determined to the best of your ability).

Thanks


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

I went to the Robertsdale show today. It was the first time I've been to that
show. I was very impressed. Nice show, lots of tables, CLEAN, wide isles, and nice bathrooms. I'll definitely be going back again. Good show. :thumbsup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

You can only legally transfer a handgun to a resident of your own state, without going through a dealer. Active military personnel with orders to a state they wish to buy/sell can also do so legally as they are considered residents without giving up their permanent residency. Crossing state lines and selling a handgun to a resident in another state is a violation of federal law - and I'm sure a felony.

It is a crappy rule (especially since "legal aliens/foreign nationals" can buy if they are a resident in the state) - and people violate it all the time without getting caught, but you never know (especially at a gun show in a border area) when the "private individual" you are delaing with is actually an undercover BATFE agent looking for a "score"... 

As for the Robertsdale show - it was well attended today and I saw tables with sellers that I don't usually see in the Pensacola or Milton shows. However, the prices on most things were above retail and it was difficult to trade with many of the dealers on an "apples to apples" basis. I had a lot of "interested" people in the things I was carrying around the show, but no one interested enough to actually buy with cash.

I did see a couple of other PFF forum members there who did score a few interesting deals. Overall, it was a good way to spend the day (while my wife hit all the antique stores in the area). However, if it wasn't for a company car and "free" gas - I wouldn't have made the trip...


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

scubapro said:


> You can only legally transfer a handgun to a resident of your own state, without going through a dealer. Active military personnel with orders to a state they wish to buy/sell can also do so legally as they are considered residents without giving up their permanent residency. Crossing state lines and selling a handgun to a resident in another state is a violation of federal law - and I'm sure a felony.
> 
> It is a crappy rule (especially since "legal aliens/foreign nationals" can buy if they are a resident in the state) - and people violate it all the time without getting caught, but you never know (especially at a gun show in a border area) when the "private individual" you are delaing with is actually an undercover BATFE agent looking for a "score"...
> 
> ...



what he said

but ill add to it.
in FLORIDA you can buy long Guns in the 3 connecting states (ALA, GA, FL) but not hand guns in the two listed,(have to go through a FFL) now if we go to the Mississippi show we cant buy anything LONG GUNS OR HAND GUNS,as per the ATF agent i asked.
SUPPOSE TO BE ABLE TO BUY C&R GUNS but saw one dealer that would not sell to a c&r holder


----------

